# Why did you start hunting Predators?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know a lot of us started out as big game hunters and some of us starte out hunting predators. Which are you and why?


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I am just a guy who is nuts about hunting. The deer, bear, cougar, and pheasant seasons do not last long enough so that is why I picked up predator hunting. It also is a lot more fun in a lot of ways. I suppose I am the one who started out as a big game hunter. Now it only depends on what time of year it is. During the fall I hunt primarily big game but am an opportunistic predator hunter then also. As soon as trapping season starts though, it is right back to the predators.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I started coyote hunting over 30 years ago primarily to protect my livestock from them. Over time it came to include bobcats and other predators. Protecting my stock is still the primary reason for my predator hunting but even if I were to quit ranching I enjoy it so much I would still do it. I am an avid deer and bird hunter but I would give both of them up before I would give up predator hunting.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

*I'd have to say that I'm a bowhunter of all animal species. However, in the interest of actually bringing something home (consistantly), rifles, handguns and shotguns are a more productive method of harvesting any game.*

*I enjoy hunting predators for the challenge. Matching wits with them, using my instincts against theirs and utilizing all the modern technological additives to take as many coyotes as is possible, makes and keeps it all interesting.*

*Good hunting, Bowhunter57*


----------



## wyohunter (Apr 16, 2010)

I was a big time big game hunter deer, elk. But over the years it got tuffer to get good bucks or bulls. I now love small game and bird hunting. Especialy predator hunting because its a way better excitment then just shooting a 200 pound plus animal from 170 yards vs. shooting a very smart coyote or walking and having a pheasent jump right infront of you. thats the main reason i hunt predators


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've only ever had interest in predator hunting. A buddy wanted me to try deer hunting but it really just wasn't for me. I see myself chasing predators for as long as i'm allowed.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I've only ever had interest in predator hunting. A buddy wanted me to try deer hunting but it really just wasn't for me. I see myself chasing predators for as long as i'm allowed.


Did you really think I wouldn't read this? You're full of it!


----------



## Predator Hunts (May 2, 2010)

I love the challenge and all the gear you can use for predator hunting. I have converted a van just for predator hunting. it is such a fun sport!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

The only hunting I did as a kid (besides tweety birds) was ground squirrel. That was only once, my father took me out and I had a blast. After that I kept bugging him to go but he said the state had poisoned all the squirrels on the ranch we hunted. All that was left was coyotes. That was the first time I decided I wanted to take a yote. Well he never took me out again and I did not start hunting again until I moved to AK in the Navy. I started bird hunting then caribou and while out I shot an arctic fox. That was all it took. I love to hunt though do not get out enough. I have had a 4 decade goal to shoot a yote and have yet to realize this. I had to sell off all my guns a few years ago and just reestablished my collection. Now I can go out a few times a year and will keep trying. Also want to get an Elk and Bear. If the opportunity presents itself I will take a cougar also. Not to mention all the other little varmints and predators.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish you were closer, I'd help you realize that goal of shooting a yote come fall. Lots of them other critters here also.
Thank you for your service Sir.


----------



## hik (Mar 27, 2010)

Started out as a youngster helping the family protect the livestock. Mostly shooting predators as the opportunity presented its self or hunting over bait (animal that died or was killed). Later in life I found out that predators would come to a call like turkeys do in the spring. What a revalation! Now you don't have to just sit and wait for a predator to show. I now prefer to hunt predators more than anything else. There seems to be something mystical and rewarding to me when I am able to out fox an animal that is super cautious and has hightened senses.

hik


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm 69 years old and have hunted just about everything since I've been 16. I just love deer and turkey hunting and this year started reading some of the Predator Forums and got the itch. Since the itch I've bought an AR-223, XP3 and mojo critter and I'm still going trial and error. When I started turkey hunting it took me 2 years to bag my first gobbler and I think the coyote will be harder to bag than a gobbler. I just hope it doesn't take me two years. Our turkey season just went out and I've been working on permission and have plenty to start with so plan to start up next Tuesday. When and if I connect you'll be the first to know from some of the pics I plan to take and keep the good info coming. I have no predator callers in my area since this is fairly new in SC so all I learn will be from 2 friends in the upstate of SC that call and a few forums such as this one.


----------



## hik (Mar 27, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> I'm 69 years old and have hunted just about everything since I've been 16. I just love deer and turkey hunting and this year started reading some of the Predator Forums and got the itch. Since the itch I've bought an AR-223, XP3 and mojo critter and I'm still going trial and error. When I started turkey hunting it took me 2 years to bag my first gobbler and I think the coyote will be harder to bag than a gobbler. I just hope it doesn't take me two years. Our turkey season just went out and I've been working on permission and have plenty to start with so plan to start up next Tuesday. When and if I connect you'll be the first to know from some of the pics I plan to take and keep the good info coming. I have no predator callers in my area since this is fairly new in SC so all I learn will be from 2 friends in the upstate of SC that call and a few forums such as this one.


A coyote is sneakier than a wise old Tom coming to the call silent and when you add the coyote's nose to the equation, you have a tough opponent to out wit. A lot like turkey hunting and multiplying the difficulty to the nth degree.

hik


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been a hunter for the majority of my 62 years, but really got started predator hunting when I realized the extent of the damage they do to the livestock and wildlife here in Texas. I have found it to be most challenging and occasionally rewarding!
The feeling of pride I get from removing predators from the landscape, knowing that in a small way I have helped cultivate a healthy. growing wildlife herd to the benefit of our future generations of hunters.
I encourage all my friends and neighbors to give predator hunting a try. There is nothing quite like the fellowship of good friends enjoying the time together in the great outdoors
Centex


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Centex!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love to hunt and trap . i started to hunt predators to increase my hunt time , but once i called in my first predator i was hooked. as you all know there is no turning back! LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've always been a hunter, big game, small game, birds. It just depended on where I was (moved around a lot) and what was available. My dad dabbled in predator hunting when I was a child, but so few did it back then, it never really stuck. I started predator hunting to extend my love of hunting in general, get more tigger time and practice the art. Once my brother took me and my nephew on that first predator hunt and I seen first hand the calling in of a coyote (taken by my nephew), I was hooked. I am a self taught caller, but have many people to thank for years of predator hunting pleasure. I learn a little from everyone I hunt with. I still get in a hunt with my brother when I can, the real joy of any hunt does not come from the taking of an animal, that is simply a bonus.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto that for me, minus the Dad dabbling and I don't have a nephew. Okay well, my story is nothing like yours JT other than I've been hunting since I was a kid.

Glad to have you on the site!


----------

